# que hago con un 2n2222?



## deivys (Jul 15, 2007)

hola¡¡ quisiera saber que se puede armar con un transistor 2n2222 ...algo asi como un instrumento para la electronica o algún pedal..sq no se que hacer con el..no quiero desperdiciarlo..saludos¡


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 16, 2007)

solo tienes uno?? solo nesesitas usar el transistor y nada mas o sea ningun compenente mas bueno no se lo mejor que te puedo recomendar es que lo guardes y cuando se precente la oportunidad de reparar algo y lo tienes ahi seguramente te puede servir ya que lo unico que puedes hacer con solo un transistor es nada mas que quemarlo , romperlo o no se talvez te sirva para hacer algun colgante o alguna jipiada asi saludos


----------



## Dano (Jul 16, 2007)

Podrías armar un amplificador con muy poca ganancia.

Saludos


----------



## deivys (Jul 20, 2007)

hola¡¡ bueno creo que mejor lo guardo por si se me quema algun otro tarnsistor..aunque tambien podria armar un pequeño amplificador,pero ya arme uno con el tda2040   de todas maneras gracias¡


----------



## leop4 (Jul 20, 2007)

ese tda 2040 te anduvo me pasarias el esquema


----------



## zaiz (Jul 24, 2007)

deivys dijo:
			
		

> hola¡¡ kisiera saber que se puede armar con un transistor 2n2222 ...algo asi como un intrumento para la electronica o algun pedal..sq no se que hacer con el..no quiero desperdiciarlo..saludos¡



Ese transitor es muy común. Lo puedes utilizar para muchas cosas, desde amplificador de audio hasta amplificador de radio frecuencia, pues tiene gran ancho de banda. También, debido a lo mismo, tiene muy alta velocidad de respuesta, así es que lo puedes utilizar en electrónica digital, como switch o conmutación desde lento hasta veloz.
Casi en cualquier aplicación en que necesites un transistor npn de baja, hasta mediana potencia lo puedes utilizar. Te puedo asegurar que ese transistor es de los más conocidos y utilizados en proyectos e industria.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 24, 2007)

Como sonda de termómetro van de cine.

Saludos


----------



## deivys (Jul 31, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> ese tda 2040 te anduvo me pasarias el esquema


    hola leop4 ¡¡ si¡ este circuito lo arme desde hace meses y todavia ando con el practicando con la guitarra   es de muy buena calidad y muy buen sonido... el esquema esta en esta pagina http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/electronica/25w.htm espero que disfrutes de este amplificador¡ se que te va a gustar


----------



## jackmurder (Jul 31, 2007)

pana soy nuevo en el asunto de la electronica y entiendo el esquema del circuito pro no concuerda con lo que dice debajo, cuales pin 3 y 5? que capacitores? no estam en el diagrama.


----------



## deivys (Ago 8, 2007)

jackmurder dijo:
			
		

> pana soy nuevo en el asunto de la electronica y entiendo el esquema del circuito pro no concuerda con lo que dice debajo, cuales pin 3 y 5? que capacitores? no estam en el diagrama.


      epale mi pana¡ mira aki sta el squema mejor que el anterior.. javascriptpenreq('http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/stmicroelectronics/1460.pdf')


----------



## enzo84 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola, con un solo transistor? Armate esto y divertite...
YouTube - Building a super spy bug transmitter


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 23, 2009)

impresionante!
Tal vez lo monte.

Saludos


----------

